# The Truth Thread



## AyaChan

Thought we could have a truth thread since everyone on here in super close

the point of the thread is to tell at least one truth you havent told anyone else, or just a random truth you find might be embaressing, and elts see what we get.

Obviously I'll go first (and please dont let the thread die :haha:)

When I first joined bnb I found Rome, Lovebunny, Sarah, Anna and Hannah really intimidating, to me they were like the big ones of the thread iykwim, and I was just some stupid newbie. I was so scared of posting something that might annoy them :blush:

They're not intimidating though, they;re lovely :D


----------



## divershona

haha i felt the same with the girls like sam, jade and amy coz they were all so much further along than me hehe

and for my truth ... ok i just told sam this on msn but no1 else knows lol ...

till i was about 19 weeks the thought of :sex: made me want to throw up but now that me and FOB have split up and i can't get it im gagging for it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoolaBear

the sight, smell, touch of OH repulses me but i love him to pieces at the same time (and its even when im not pregnant as well) he just makes my skin crawl and i dont know why! hes a really lovely guy and treats me really well and yes we bicker but who doesnt and i do seriously lov ehim to pieces just cant stand to have him touching me :sick:


----------



## supriseBump_x

I am closer to some girls on here than what i am to my best friend that i see every other day ...


----------



## Eabha'sMum

... i am deathly scared of being a mummy!! i have always been the one to babysit, change dirty nappies, everything... but i fell like everyone expects me to be great... and i am terrified i won't.
esp cos my sister is such an amazing mummy :(


----------



## Green373

i want to do a birth story, but i dont know how it would affect tthe rest of the ladies since Kevan didnt make it :/


----------



## Eabha'sMum

Marie - 
:hugs:
i wanted to say it was great to see you back, but then i was afraid you would feel pressurred. so don;t feel pressured, but know... you are part of the family... so visit when ever your near by... and if you want to ddo a story, i would love to read about your beautiful little girl :hugs: xx


----------



## divershona

supriseBump_x said:


> I am closer to some girls on here than what i am to my best friend that i see every other day ...

i can agree 100% with this one, although my best friend lives over 3000 miles away we still talk everyday but there is still some stuff that is easier to tell u girlies that will understand lol


----------



## AriannasMama

I felt the same with being intimidated, lol. I didn't want to say anything to annoy or offend anyone because everyone is so nice :).


----------



## LovingYou

So embarrassing- I feel like I'm the only person in the world who's not going to go into labor. Like my body won't know what to do and how to bring on labor. :(


----------



## jenny_wren

Green373 said:


> i want to do a birth story, but i dont know how it would affect tthe rest of the ladies since Kevan didnt make it :/

the loss sections in here are really supportive hun
dont be afraid to tell kevan's story :hugs:​


----------



## jenny_wren

i've never once said 'i love you' to my daughter :cry:​


----------



## AriannasMama

Eabha'sMum said:


> Marie -
> :hugs:
> i wanted to say it was great to see you back, but then i was afraid you would feel pressurred. so don;t feel pressured, but know... you are part of the family... so visit when ever your near by... and if you want to ddo a story, i would love to read about your beautiful little girl :hugs: xx


I agree! It is great to see you back :hugs:. If you want to write a story, I think you should, she is still your baby girl no matter what. :flower:


----------



## divershona

LovingYou said:


> So embarrassing- I feel like I'm the only person in the world who's not going to go into labor. Like my body won't know what to do and how to bring on labor. :(

im fairly sure ur not the only one to feel like this, i feel like that just now but who knows how i'll feel in another 17 weeks


----------



## divershona

jenny_wren said:


> i've never once said 'i love you' to my daughter :cry:​

i'm fairly sure that she knows that you love her unconditionally :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

Green373 said:


> i want to do a birth story, but i dont know how it would affect tthe rest of the ladies since Kevan didnt make it :/

aww Hun if you want to do a birth story you should. Kevans birth is just as important as the other births. :hugs: x


----------



## divershona

Kirsty90 said:


> Green373 said:
> 
> 
> i want to do a birth story, but i dont know how it would affect tthe rest of the ladies since Kevan didnt make it :/
> 
> aww Hun if you want to do a birth story you should. Kevans birth is just as important as the other births. :hugs: xClick to expand...

completly agree here, just because Kevan didnt make it doesnt mean its any less important, there was a birth story i read today about twins who didnt make it but it obviously helped for (can't remember her name :blush:) to tell us how the birth went and things. :hugs:


----------



## AyaChan

i agree with the other girls hun, go ahead and post it  xxxxxx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

also... and this is a big one... when FOB told me he didnt want the baby, a little part of me was relieved :blush: i loved him... but i couldn't see us raising a family together... 
i haven't told anyone either of these things :cry:
xx


----------



## Green373

jenny_wren said:


> Green373 said:
> 
> 
> i want to do a birth story, but i dont know how it would affect tthe rest of the ladies since Kevan didnt make it :/
> 
> the loss sections in here are really supportive hun
> dont be afraid to tell kevan's story :hugs:​Click to expand...

im a bit afriad to go into the loss sections, i dont kow any of the girls, im so used to all of you ladies, im afriad to go anywhere else. 
but i think i will start writing kevans story, you ladies make me feel comfortable enough to do it.


----------



## amandad192

I'd love to read Kevan's birth story. And it won't affect any of the girls on here as much as it has affected you, so don't worry about upsetting anyone.
Kevan will always be part of your life and you should be proud to talk about her, not scared.

My truth:
I have NO friends, sometimes I wish I did, but other times I'm glad I don't.
I've been let down so many times in my life that I just can't be bothered to make an effort speaking to people who don't care.


----------



## samface182

i have a couple..

i remember feeling intimidated by quite a few folk in here when i came on at first, only til a few weeks ago. i kinda felt like i was back at school, like there were kinda groups. there were the popular girls. but i don't feel like that anymore, and all of you are lovely, and i dont feel scared to post anything at all. im totally myself on bnb now :)

also.. i love my OH to pieces. but when he kisses me, i feel sick. i dread him leaving the house cos i know i will have to kiss him :/ i don't like cuddling up to him at all anymore and the thought of DTD makes me feel funny. i do love him and couldn't live without him. im hoping that it is just hormones. i feel like a bitch, cos he must be so put out :(

i wish i had more close friendships in here. like proper talking to each other everyday like i have with amy and shona.

xx


----------



## Jadelm

I've never held a baby! Serious! I've never even gotten close to one because every time my aunts have babies by the time I get down to see them they're like toddling around :cry: but in a way it's pretty thrilling that the first baby I get to hold will be my own :cloud9: xxx


----------



## samface182

Green373 said:


> i want to do a birth story, but i dont know how it would affect tthe rest of the ladies since Kevan didnt make it :/




amandad192 said:


> I'd love to read Kevan's birth story. And it won't affect any of the girls on here as much as it has affected you, so don't worry about upsetting anyone.
> Kevan will always be part of your life and you should be proud to talk about her, not scared.
> 
> My truth:
> I have NO friends, sometimes I wish I did, but other times I'm glad I don't.
> I've been let down so many times in my life that I just can't be bothered to make an effort speaking to people who don't care.

i have no friends either. absolutely none :hugs:
xx


----------



## samface182

marie - kevan was still your little girl. no matter how long she lived for. please don't feel uncomfortable about writing a birth story. :hugs:


----------



## Eabha'sMum

samface182 said:


> i have a couple..
> 
> i remember feeling intimidated by quite a few folk in here when i came on at first, only til a few weeks ago. i kinda felt like i was back at school, like there were kinda groups. there were the popular girls. but i don't feel like that anymore, and all of you are lovely, and i dont feel scared to post anything at all. im totally myself on bnb now :)
> 
> also.. i love my OH to pieces. but when he kisses me, i feel sick. i dread him leaving the house cos i know i will have to kiss him :/ i don't like cuddling up to him at all anymore and the thought of DTD makes me feel funny. i do love him and couldn't live without him. im hoping that it is just hormones. i feel like a bitch, cos he must be so put out :(
> 
> *i wish i had more close friendships in here. like proper talking to each other everyday* like i have with amy and shona.
> 
> xx

i totally get that... like esp when it was quiet earlier on xx


----------



## AriannasMama

samface182 said:


> also.. i love my OH to pieces. but when he kisses me, i feel sick. i dread him leaving the house cos i know i will have to kiss him :/ i don't like cuddling up to him at all anymore and the thought of DTD makes me feel funny. i do love him and couldn't live without him. im hoping that it is just hormones. i feel like a bitch, cos he must be so put out :(


I feel that way lately, I think it is just the hormones b/c before I got pregnant we were at it like rabbits, lol. But now when he suggests it, I am just like "ughh... do we have to?" lol. Guys cant really understand how we feel while pregnant. Now that I am in the third tri, the fatigue is back, plus its so hot out and having a LO in your tummy is like having a personal oven that is ALWAYS on, I don't mind cuddling but I usually just want to lay around, lol.


----------



## AyaChan

when i was pregnant I hated FOB touching me aswel, and DTD was just disgusting, even the thought of a penis made me feel sick lol


----------



## AriannasMama

Jadelm said:


> I've never held a baby! Serious! I've never even gotten close to one because every time my aunts have babies by the time I get down to see them they're like toddling around :cry: but in a way it's pretty thrilling that the first baby I get to hold will be my own :cloud9: xxx


I haven't held a baby older than 2-3 months so I am kinda terrified to hold a newborn, OH has a daughter so I feel a bit more comfortable that he knows what to do, but at the same time I don't want him to tell me what to do, lol, I am sure thats the hormones talking, but I feel like a man shouldnt be telling a woman how to care for a baby .


----------



## divershona

awwwww thankies sam :D

tbh i think you and lois are the people i speak to most often probably coz i have u on msn, facebook, and ive got both your numbers.

kinda wish there were a few other mummies or mummies to be that i could talk to though, its kinda lonely when uve only got ur dad for company and he's always working so feel kinda wierd interupting him iykwim


----------



## jenny_wren

Green373 said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green373 said:
> 
> 
> i want to do a birth story, but i dont know how it would affect tthe rest of the ladies since Kevan didnt make it :/
> 
> the loss sections in here are really supportive hun
> dont be afraid to tell kevan's story :hugs:​Click to expand...
> 
> im a bit afriad to go into the loss sections, i dont kow any of the girls, im so used to all of you ladies, im afriad to go anywhere else.
> but i think i will start writing kevans story, you ladies make me feel comfortable enough to do it.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:​


----------



## LovingYou

I have no friends either :( literally


----------



## amandad192

samface182 said:


> Green373 said:
> 
> 
> i want to do a birth story, but i dont know how it would affect tthe rest of the ladies since Kevan didnt make it :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to read Kevan's birth story. And it won't affect any of the girls on here as much as it has affected you, so don't worry about upsetting anyone.
> Kevan will always be part of your life and you should be proud to talk about her, not scared.
> 
> My truth:
> I have NO friends, sometimes I wish I did, but other times I'm glad I don't.
> I've been let down so many times in my life that I just can't be bothered to make an effort speaking to people who don't care.Click to expand...
> 
> i have no friends either. absolutely none :hugs:
> xxClick to expand...

Maybe we could be friends. :haha:Ha that sounds so pathetic. Do you have facebook?


----------



## Lauraxamy

I always quote stuff from from BnB like 'well on BnB or someone on Bnb...' :blush:

I love posting on here too because I feel all my friends have just dissapeared so I come on here to have a chat and not feel like such a loner :haha:


----------



## amandad192

LovingYou said:


> I have no friends either :( literally

Haha lets change the stigma around teen mums.
We are loners that have nothing better to do than sit indoors with our OH's having sex. :thumbup:
I'm sorry I'm tired and my sense of humour goes shit when I need sleep.


----------



## samface182

amandad192 said:


> samface182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green373 said:
> 
> 
> i want to do a birth story, but i dont know how it would affect tthe rest of the ladies since Kevan didnt make it :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to read Kevan's birth story. And it won't affect any of the girls on here as much as it has affected you, so don't worry about upsetting anyone.
> Kevan will always be part of your life and you should be proud to talk about her, not scared.
> 
> My truth:
> I have NO friends, sometimes I wish I did, but other times I'm glad I don't.
> I've been let down so many times in my life that I just can't be bothered to make an effort speaking to people who don't care.Click to expand...
> 
> i have no friends either. absolutely none :hugs:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe we could be friends. :haha:Ha that sounds so pathetic. Do you have facebook?Click to expand...

it doesn't sound pathetic hun! don't be silly. of course we can be friends! :D :hugs:

yeah i do have facebook.. https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=531321624#!/weesamface

anyone else who doesnt have me, feel free! :D

xx


----------



## AyaChan

amandad192 said:


> Haha lets change the stigma around teen mums.
> We are loners that have nothing better to do than sit indoors with our OH's having sex. :thumbup:
> I'm sorry I'm tired and my sense of humour goes shit when I need sleep.

:rofl:


----------



## amandad192

samface182 said:


> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samface182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green373 said:
> 
> 
> i want to do a birth story, but i dont know how it would affect tthe rest of the ladies since Kevan didnt make it :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandad192 said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to read Kevan's birth story. And it won't affect any of the girls on here as much as it has affected you, so don't worry about upsetting anyone.
> Kevan will always be part of your life and you should be proud to talk about her, not scared.
> 
> My truth:
> I have NO friends, sometimes I wish I did, but other times I'm glad I don't.
> I've been let down so many times in my life that I just can't be bothered to make an effort speaking to people who don't care.Click to expand...
> 
> i have no friends either. absolutely none :hugs:
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe we could be friends. :haha:Ha that sounds so pathetic. Do you have facebook?Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't sound pathetic hun! don't be silly. of course we can be friends! :D :hugs:
> 
> yeah i do have facebook.. https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=531321624#!/weesamface
> 
> anyone else who doesnt have me, feel free! :D
> 
> xxClick to expand...

FR sent :)


----------



## divershona

:rofl: stay in having sex with the OH ... that only happens in my dreams ... believe me even there it isnt satisfying lol


----------



## amandad192

divershona said:


> :rofl: stay in having sex with the OH ... that only happens in my dreams ... believe me even there it isnt satisfying lol

LMFAO!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jadelm

Green373 said:


> i want to do a birth story, but i dont know how it would affect tthe rest of the ladies since Kevan didnt make it :/

I would feel really honoured to read your birth story hun :hugs: I know it's a completely and utterly different kind of lost but when my Dad died writing about it was the only thing that truly made me feel better so it might help you loads to get it out :hugs: 



Eabha'sMum said:


> also... and this is a big one... when FOB told me he didnt want the baby, a little part of me was relieved :blush: i loved him... but i couldn't see us raising a family together...
> i haven't told anyone either of these things :cry:
> xx

I can totally relate.. as heartbroken as I was to finally draw a line under mine and FOBs relationship with it came this HUGE sense of relief that this wasn't going to be my life forever, that I could actually be in a relationship AND be happy somewhere down the line you know? 



amandad192 said:


> I have NO friends, sometimes I wish I did, but other times I'm glad I don't.
> I've been let down so many times in my life that I just can't be bothered to make an effort speaking to people who don't care.

Sometimes it pisses me off that my friends don't keep in touch or ask about the baby, make plans etc etc but then other times I'm glad because I have my little bubble: me, mum, evie, the nicer people in my family and my bnb girls and I don't want other people to come in a spoil it, cos they always seem to at some point :/



samface182 said:


> i* remember feeling intimidated by quite a few folk in here when i came on at first, only til a few weeks ago. i kinda felt like i was back at school, like there were kinda groups. there were the popular girls.* but i don't feel like that anymore, and all of you are lovely, and i dont feel scared to post anything at all. im totally myself on bnb now :)
> 
> i wish i had more close friendships in here. like proper talking to each other everyday like i have with amy and shona.
> 
> xx

Heehee I felt like this about you and Kayleigh for a while :haha: 

I wish that too. Talk to me more Sam!! :rofl:
And for anyone else who wants to add me my fb is in my sig and I'm ALWAYS on there chatting away to anyone who will listen lmao



amandad192 said:


> LovingYou said:
> 
> 
> I have no friends either :( literally
> 
> Haha lets change the stigma around teen mums.
> We are loners that have *nothing better to do than sit indoors with our OH's having sex*. :thumbup:
> I'm sorry I'm tired and my sense of humour goes shit when I need sleep.Click to expand...

Or *NOT* having sex as the general consensus seems to be :rofl:


----------



## Eabha'sMum

jade... how do you quote multiple people :blush: xx


----------



## Jadelm

Next to the "Quote" thing there's a little + sign, just click that on each post you wanna quote and then on the last one click "Quote" properly

Can you tell I only recently found that out? :haha: It's like my favourite new toy!! x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

oh now the fun starts!!!

Thank you chick-a-dee :hugs:
xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

What about us single 1s? we cant stay in & have sex :( xxx

use should think ure selfs lucky, i aint had sex since b4 xmas!!!!


----------



## Eabha'sMum

anybody want aaron for the night? he is out at a party, and will come back blocked... and will do the whole 'are you awake' - 'no' - 'haha... yes you are! your so pretty' - 'piss off' - 'now don't be like that' - 'its 4.30am!'
lol... and on and on... until one of us gets bored and gives into the other... and if he is on vodka and red bull its usually me who gives up first :dohh:
xx


----------



## samface182

jade - really?! i feel bad that i made you feel intimidated! im not an intimidating person though.. i hope you know this now :haha:

we shall start talking more! :thumbup:
xx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I literally have no friends in real life and want to punch most the people who have tried speaking to me recently. I talk to OH, my best friend and a couple of others regularly and recently everyone has tried to find out about the baby and if he has been born so they can visit. I'm too nice to tell them to their face "you aren't seeing him, you never gave a damn before, he isn't a toy" so I just tell them politely he isn't here, but on the inside I'm raging.

My ex abused me and I am 1000% glad me and him finished. I would have cried and cried if he had gotten me pregnant and I would have finished with him and taken him to court not to see his baby. No one needs a drug addicted, girl beating, home wrecking, car stealing, compulsive lying little prick of a father :)

I cannot get enough of my OH ;) I seem to go against the majoirty on here lol.


----------



## Jadelm

Eabha'sMum said:


> anybody want aaron for the night? he is out at a party, and will come back blocked... and will do the whole 'are you awake' - 'no' - 'haha... yes you are! your so pretty' - 'piss off' - 'now don't be like that' - 'its 4.30am!'
> lol... and on and on... until one of us gets bored and gives into the other... and if he is on vodka and red bull its usually me who gives up first :dohh:
> xx

:rofl:

I haven't had *good* sex in a loooooooooooooong time. Obvs it wasn't a regular occurance while my poor pops was ill as it kinda kills the labido (f*** knows how I got pregnant!) and then once I was preggers I went off it the whole first tri and then only did it out a guilt for being so frigid a couple of times after and then we split up.. so now I'm like.. what is sex? I can't even remember :cry: :rofl: x


----------



## Jadelm

samface182 said:


> jade - really?! i feel bad that i made you feel intimidated! im not an intimidating person though.. i hope you know this now :haha:
> 
> we shall start talking more! :thumbup:
> xx

Not like as in your an intimidating person I think it's more like cos you seemed really nice and stuff I really wanted to be your friend so I was scared of saying anything that would piss you off or make you not like me :haha: x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

it is like such a chore... and i did get like a wave of feeling real sexual and be like, when he gets home I am gona 'blah... blah...blah' and maj of time by the time he comes back i am like bleh xx


----------



## samface182

rubixcyoob. said:


> I literally have no friends in real life and want to punch most the people who have tried speaking to me recently. I talk to OH, my best friend and a couple of others regularly and recently everyone has tried to find out about the baby and if he has been born so they can visit. I'm too nice to tell them to their face "you aren't seeing him, you never gave a damn before, he isn't a toy" so I just tell them politely he isn't here, but on the inside I'm raging.
> 
> *My ex abused me and I am 1000% glad me and him finished. I would have cried and cried if he had gotten me pregnant and I would have finished with him and taken him to court not to see his baby. No one needs a drug addicted, girl beating, home wrecking, car stealing, compulsive lying little prick of a father *
> 
> I cannot get enough of my OH ;) I seem to go against the majoirty on here lol.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Thanks Sam :) I'm over it now and pity him for being such a waste of space doing who will never amount to anything x


----------



## Green373

i posted kevans story :) i feel great now, like im not keeping her a secret anymore.


----------



## LoveAlways,

I lost all my old friends with this pregnancy.
The only ones I can securely trust and call my friends is my FOB, his best friend Drew, and you girls on here.

I also feel like people don't reply to my posts (outside of the teen pregnancy section) because I'm only 14 and I'm having a baby. I feel judged. :\


----------



## divershona

LoveAlways said:


> I lost all my old friends with this pregnancy.
> The only ones I can securely trust and call my friends is my FOB, his best friend Drew, and you girls on here.
> 
> I also feel like people don't reply to my posts (outside of the teen pregnancy section) because I'm only 14 and I'm having a baby. I feel judged. :\

you're 14 :O you seem so much older to me :O

sorry little bit of shock here that your as young as you are, from the way u speak in posts i kinda figured you to be 17 or 18, and mature 17/18 at that!


----------



## LoveAlways,

divershona said:


> LoveAlways said:
> 
> 
> I lost all my old friends with this pregnancy.
> The only ones I can securely trust and call my friends is my FOB, his best friend Drew, and you girls on here.
> 
> I also feel like people don't reply to my posts (outside of the teen pregnancy section) because I'm only 14 and I'm having a baby. I feel judged. :\
> 
> you're 14 :O you seem so much older to me :O
> 
> sorry little bit of shock here that your as young as you are, from the way u speak in posts i kinda figured you to be 17 or 18, and mature 17/18 at that!Click to expand...

haha that's okay, I get that a lot :)
I guess it's better than people thinking I'm younger, right? haha.


----------



## youngmum2b

My truth: i felt kinda gutted when we found out bump was a boy cos i really really wanted a girl, but now i wouldn't have it any other way.

You lot talkimg about DTD is making me want it again OH is guna think his b-days come early, i usually can stand doing it atm so oh's new nick name for me is C**k tease hehe gota love his sense of humor lool


----------



## Jadelm

youngmum2b said:


> My truth: i felt kinda gutted when we found out bump was a boy cos i really really wanted a girl, but now i wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> You lot talkimg about DTD is making me want it again OH is guna think his b-days come early, i usually can stand doing it atm so oh's new nick name for me is C**k tease hehe gota love his sense of humor lool

:rofl: lucky him! x


----------



## youngmum2b

Jadelm said:


> youngmum2b said:
> 
> 
> My truth: i felt kinda gutted when we found out bump was a boy cos i really really wanted a girl, but now i wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> You lot talkimg about DTD is making me want it again OH is guna think his b-days come early, i usually can stand doing it atm so oh's new nick name for me is C**k tease hehe gota love his sense of humor lool
> 
> :rofl: lucky him! xClick to expand...

Yea lool, i think i'll make him work for it though hehe get what i ant before he gets his


----------



## rainbows_x

My truths:
1. I still kind of feel left out on here some days :/
I don't know why, I think it may be because I didn't post much in the begining when everyone else was making friends.

2. I worry that my angel with think I am replacing him with our LO, or that I will forget about our angel :(

x


----------



## divershona

LoveAlways said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveAlways said:
> 
> 
> I lost all my old friends with this pregnancy.
> The only ones I can securely trust and call my friends is my FOB, his best friend Drew, and you girls on here.
> 
> I also feel like people don't reply to my posts (outside of the teen pregnancy section) because I'm only 14 and I'm having a baby. I feel judged. :\
> 
> you're 14 :O you seem so much older to me :O
> 
> sorry little bit of shock here that your as young as you are, from the way u speak in posts i kinda figured you to be 17 or 18, and mature 17/18 at that!Click to expand...
> 
> haha that's okay, I get that a lot :)
> I guess it's better than people thinking I'm younger, right? haha.Click to expand...

yeah i guess your right lol, its odd though how some people who are like 18 seem to act so childishly (like a 14 year old ... no offence!) but there are girls like you who are young, but so mature and have ur head screwed on right ... that i admire btw


----------



## youngmum2b

rainbows_x said:


> My truths:
> 1. I still kind of feel left out on here some days :/
> I don't know why, I think it may be because I didn't post much in the begining when everyone else was making friends.
> 
> 2. I worry that my angel with think I am replacing him with our LO, or that I will forget about our angel :(
> 
> x

I'm sure your angel knows they'll always be in you heart.
I think that sometimes then think of all the problems docs have told me about my pregnancy so far n how they all seem to disappear on there own i'm sure lucas's older sibling n twin are looking after him.


----------



## Jadelm

rainbows_x said:


> My truths:
> 1. I still kind of feel left out on here some days :/
> I don't know why, I think it may be because I didn't post much in the begining when everyone else was making friends.
> 
> 2. I worry that my angel with think I am replacing him with our LO, or that I will forget about our angel :(
> 
> x

:hugs: If it helps I think of you as one of the 'big kids' who was here before me and you always strike me as one of the group :haha: x


----------



## lovetaralyn

I am still a bit intimidated on here for some reason, but I think it's because in my head I'm not that far along even though I'll be 33 weeks tomorrow :blush: But i feel like I can talk to you girls more than I can with people I've been with for years and I thank all of you for that! :hugs:


----------



## Adrienne

Truth: FOB and I aren't talking, and I'm scared to death our friendship is over for good. I'm terrified he'll ignore Molly like he's been ignoring me.


----------



## Jadelm

Adrienne said:


> Truth: FOB and I aren't talking, and I'm scared to death our friendship is over for good. I'm terrified he'll ignore Molly like he's been ignoring me.

:hugs: if he does then it's his loss, you've got enough love to be a mummy and a daddy xxx


----------



## divershona

id hate to get on the wrong side of amy (rubixcyoob), and i definately wouldnt want to end up in an argument with her ... she's so nice too !!!!!!


----------



## Eabha'sMum

divershona said:


> id hate to get on the wrong side of amy (rubixcyoob), and i definately wouldnt want to end up in an argument with her ... she's so nice too !!!!!!

or ally (aob1013) lol xx


----------



## Jadelm

I hate arguing full stop. Even after I post something even slightly arguementative I instantly wanna delete it lol x


----------



## samface182

im not 100% sure that aiden is a boy. 
and im TERRIFIED that i have a girl, because i dont think i will bond with her :cry:


----------



## divershona

samface182 said:


> im not 100% sure that aiden is a boy.
> and im TERRIFIED that i have a girl, because i dont think i will bond with her :cry:

i'm sure you will, it might take you oh i duno like 30 seconds longer to get over the shock that youve got a girl rather than a boy like you'd thought but i'm still sure you'd bond with robyn just as much as u would aiden


----------



## QuintinsMommy

AyaChan said:


> When I first joined bnb I found* Rome*, Lovebunny, Sarah, Anna and Hannah really intimidating, to me they were like the big ones of the thread iykwim, and I was just some stupid newbie. I was so scared of posting something that might annoy them :blush:
> 
> They're not intimidating though, they;re lovely :D

wow I can't believe you thought this :hugs:



mrs.stokes said:


> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> I've never held a baby! Serious! I've never even gotten close to one because every time my aunts have babies by the time I get down to see them they're like toddling around :cry: but in a way it's pretty thrilling that the first baby I get to hold will be my own :cloud9: xxx
> 
> its okay I held 2 babies before quintin for like 15 mins each if that I never changed one, feed one, played with one, but it came so naturally to me it was unreal and im sure it be like that for you too :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Green373 said:
> 
> 
> i want to do a birth story, but i dont know how it would affect tthe rest of the ladies since Kevan didnt make it :/Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to hear one :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> My truths:
> 1. I still kind of feel left out on here some days :/
> I don't know why, I think it may be because I didn't post much in the begining when everyone else was making friends.
> 
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I know who you are, and read your post lol so I count you as a bnb friend :hugs:
> 
> 
> My truths
> 
> I have no one irl to talk to other then my mom but even her I don't like telling everything to just the people on bnb, I always think what if everyone hates me on bnb? or if they met me irl they would hate me cause everyone else does :cry:Click to expand...


----------



## Jadelm

aaaaaaaaaaaaw i'm SURE we wouldn't hate you!!! you're one of the nicest girls on here and you can't fake that kinda niceness over such a long period of time you know? xxx


----------



## samface182

dont be silly rome! i think your lovely and i count you as one of my close friends on here!
i hate that you would think that! :hugs:
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

maybe im just insane lol


----------



## Ablaski17

LovingYou said:


> So embarrassing- I feel like I'm the only person in the world who's not going to go into labor. Like my body won't know what to do and how to bring on labor. :(

Ahhh don't feel like the or bad if it happens my body wouldn't go into labor or didn't know how! So I just ended up with a c-section it really wasn't bad at all!


----------



## Ablaski17

Mmm my truth is ..I feel real left out on here I wish I spoke to more of you girls and were closer to you and mabey had some texts buddies or something that I spoke to on daily basis I don't have anyone irl besides my OH but having a girlfriend to talk to would be nice , I know I don't post much but I try!


----------



## ablacketer

My truth, I really didnt want any more children. I would have been quite content with my two but my husband really wanted one of his own. Now I feel like Im the only one sacrificing and the only one keeping my promises. Like Im the only one doing any thing for the baby and the only one that isnt selfish.


----------



## Bride2Be

My truth is that I think I'll be terrible mother :cry: :cry: :cry: 
I'm scared that I'll be such a bad mother that my baby won't love me :cry:


----------



## Tanara

When i first joined i was very scared of how people would treat me since i already have a child and am going to have 2 by 19.


----------



## AyaChan

when I was pregnant and still with FOB at one point I couldn't stop thinking about his friend, I kept thinking what it would be like to is him etc etc, even dreamt about it lol


----------



## MommyGrim

I feel extremely pathetic because I don't have any close friends..and the friends I do have only honeslty talk to me because I'm pregnant and they want to see the baby...

I feel like I'm not important enough to have friends....:cry:


----------



## stephx

I totally get what you mean about feeling intimidated! When I first joined I hardly ever posted coz i didnt wanna annoy the 'popular' girls :haha: Still feel abit like that coz I dont really talk to anyone alot :(

xx


----------



## MissMamma

^Me too! Scary girlies! :gun:
I smoked weed for the first few weeks of my pregnancy even when i knew. I don't know why i did it. I was kinda in denial about the pregnancy and was kinda addicted plus i was in Amsterdam. Please don't judge me :nope: i feel horrible enough now! and so worried i've done something to my baby!
Only my OH knows this it really is a _biiiig_ secret!


----------



## amandad192

MissMammaToBe said:


> ^Me too! Scary girlies! :gun:
> I smoked weed for the first few weeks of my pregnancy even when i knew. I don't know why i did it. I was kinda in denial about the pregnancy and was kinda addicted plus i was in Amsterdam. Please don't judge me :nope: i feel horrible enough now! and so worried i've done something to my baby!
> Only my OH knows this it really is a _biiiig_ secret!

Just imagine what some poeple do and don't feel guilty for. You stopped which is the most important thing.
I think if there was a problem they would pick it up and your scans.
My neighbour done all sorts of drugs through her pregnancy and didn't care...Her baby was born with a hole in her lungs and was in hospital for AGES having ops and recorvering before she was allowed home.
Even when she had her LO home, this girl was still going out a lot, I rarely saw her with her baby :(

I WANT ANOTHER BABY...(now) ahh I just can't help it. I love Liam, but my family isn't yet complete. He's not enough, he needs a little sister. I really want a little girl now that I have my little boy. One of each. It would complete me. I don't think I will stop until I have a little girl as long as I can afford to keep going and cope emotianally etc.
I feel kinda guilty, but when I found out I was having a boy I was a little dissapointed. I wouldn't change him for teh world though.
He can look after his lil sis and beat up any boys who don't treather right <3


----------



## Jadelm

amandad192 said:


> I WANT ANOTHER BABY...(now) ahh I just can't help it. I love Liam, but my family isn't yet complete. He's not enough, he needs a little sister. I really want a little girl now that I have my little boy. One of each. It would complete me. I don't think I will stop until I have a little girl as long as I can afford to keep going and cope emotianally etc.
> I feel kinda guilty, but when I found out I was having a boy I was a little dissapointed. I wouldn't change him for teh world though.
> He can look after his lil sis and beat up any boys who don't treather right <3

Haha this reminds me of my auntie, she has been pregnant 5 times (only got 3 kids though :cry:) because they're all girls and they want a boy! Now she's like.. hmmm that's enough... oh but one more... no it's enough... hmmm one more though? :haha: It's my uncle I feel sorry for he so desperately wants a little boy to share the household with :haha: xxx


----------



## newmommy23

my truths:

1. sometimes I feel like odd man out in convos, and worry no one will like me like in real life. I don't have any friends except for my roller derby family. :cry:
2. I was so scared to post on here because I thought everyone would think I was an idiot for not knowing I was pregnant sooner. 
3. The fact that I played roller derby my entire first trimester makes me feel so guilty. it must have been really scary for her and I fell and got hit a lot. I worry that the doctors are missing something and that she won't be ok. and it would be my fault, and she would blame me and hate me my entire life.
4. Amy I had a super abusive ex too. I thank everything everyday that he isn't my FOB.
5. I wish I was closer to people on here. It's sad to sit on my aim and my facebook and just....lurk. Ah I'm a sad little woman!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

1.i dont feel like anyone on here really likes me, ive never really gotten close to anyone like a lot of you girls have. i guess maybe because i dont post on everything because im afraid of saying something stupid.
2. i dont have many friends but i would rather spend time with my mom because im afraid i will lose her too. (my dad died in 2008)
3. im afraid i will never find the right guy and fall in love


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

rainbows_x said:


> My truths:
> 1. I still kind of feel left out on here some days :/
> I don't know why, I think it may be because I didn't post much in the begining when everyone else was making friends.
> 
> 2. I worry that my angel with think I am replacing him with our LO, or that I will forget about our angel :(
> 
> x

I know who you are.. i have you on facebook too, and i love seeing you update your bump picture - and i felt like you were part of the group and you were having conversations with people and i was like, i don't talk to anyone in particularrr..
i like reading your posts :)

ohh and as for your angel - i bet your angel doesn't think anything of the sort, and he thinks that you're now moving on, and he can watch over your little girl, and look after her, because that's his job - to make sure your little girl is safe!!
xx



PreggoEggo said:


> My truths
> 
> I have no one irl to talk to other then my mom but even her I don't like telling everything to just the people on bnb, I always think what if everyone hates me on bnb? or if they met me irl they would hate me cause everyone else does :cry:

i get exactly the same.. i have OH and my mum but that is it.. and even then it's like i think i just go on too much and they're not interested and get bored and i'm too dependant on them.. 
i think you're really lovely.. :) i don't think anyone would hate you :nope:
xx

My truths
1. i feel so lonely, everywhere.. i always think people don't like me, irl it's worse, but even on here, i feel people might think i'm weird or something, i don't see what's to like about me. i'd love to have people to speak to regularly, but i feel like people would just get bored of me or something. :( and i got really intimidated by certain people too.. hehe.. but now i know everyone's soo lovely.. i'm so glad i found bnb

2. i've suffered quite badly with depression, and i'm REALLY scared of losing people, or not treating people properly, so i get really worried about saying something to hurt people, but i hate seeing people upset. 

3. i think sometimes my posts on here are wayy too long, and people might think i'm really boring or annoying :( 
xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

another truth...

all of a sudden, i'm not so worried about going over, i'm gunna miss being in the teen pregnancy section, especially after threads like this :cry:
i really want to meet my baby girl, and be comfortable again and stuff.. but i can't imagine what it's gunna be like not being pregnant!! i love my bump now, i'm becoming REALLY attatched to it, and i LOVE LOVE LOVE her kicks!!
xxxx


----------



## newmommy23

Oh I'm afraid of that too.


----------



## Eabha'sMum

Can I say THANK YOU SASHA!! :hugs:

reading through everyone's comments i think it is clear that everyone feels lonely, and feels a wee bit left out at times. we are all going/ have gone through similar experiences, and I'd like to think we'd all be here for each other.
on here can seem a little clicky, and when you first come on, it can seem clicky, but i really do think it has something to do with, whoever replies... lol:haha: like... we all have the ability to hold a convo with whoever talks to us!

reading back was nice... i feel like we all bonded!!
I love you all! serious..... :hugs:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Eabha'sMum said:


> Can I say THANK YOU SASHA!! :hugs:
> 
> reading through everyone's comments i think it is clear that everyone feels lonely, and feels a wee bit left out at times. we are all going/ have gone through similar experiences, and I'd like to think we'd all be here for each other.
> on here can seem a little clicky, and when you first come on, it can seem clicky, but i really do think it has something to do with, whoever replies... lol:haha: like... we all have the ability to hold a convo with whoever talks to us!
> 
> reading back was nice... i feel like we all bonded!!
> I love you all! serious..... :hugs:

i second that!! :) sooo actually...
there should be a new stereotype for teen mummy's
*We're all lonely people, who sit on the computer for wayyyyy too many hours a day.. and we talk to everyone!!* 
ahh see we're not so bad, once you get to know us!! :)
xxxx


----------



## divershona

allier276 said:


> i second that!! :) sooo actually...
> there should be a new stereotype for teen mummy's
> *We're all lonely people, who sit on the computer for wayyyyy too many hours a day.. and we talk to everyone!!*
> ahh see we're not so bad, once you get to know us!! :)
> xxxx

brilliant new stereotype :haha: i agree with it atch lol


----------



## holly2234

I think im too difficult to talk to. I dont mean to be but i dont seem to make friends easily


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

holly 2234 - i'm sure you're not.. :) it's just you need to find people your comfortable with, and on here :) just comment on posts, when i was early on, it was harder for me, cause everyone seemed so much further along and was getting kicks and stuff and i had nothing - but actually.. you have loads of questions and we've been there :) 
xxxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

holly2234 said:


> I think im too difficult to talk to. I dont mean to be but i dont seem to make friends easily

I sometimes feel like this too :hugs:
I'm sure you're not though at all. You don't come across as being difficult to talk to from your posts on here x


----------



## amandad192

Eabha'sMum said:


> Can I say THANK YOU SASHA!! :hugs:
> 
> reading through everyone's comments* i think it is clear that everyone feels lonely*, and feels a wee bit left out at times. we are all going/ have gone through similar experiences, and I'd like to think we'd all be here for each other.
> on here can seem a little clicky, and when you first come on, it can seem clicky, but i really do think it has something to do with, whoever replies... lol:haha: like... we all have the ability to hold a convo with whoever talks to us!
> 
> reading back was nice... i feel like we all bonded!!
> I love you all! serious..... :hugs:

I feel lonely at home when we have people over, because its always OH's family and friends, who I feel comfortable round, but it makes me miss my family and old friends.
I moved away from my mums side of the family in nov 08. I live near my Dad, who is now very involved in my life, but the rest of hos family, I've hardly seen. They don't bother with me much. In fact most of them don't bother at all.
When Liam was a few weeks old I took him to meet my Grandad and Step-nan...they'd got him some clothes and when step-mom gave them to me she said " I didn't know how old he was so I bought 6-9months." I appreciate the kind-of thought and he wears it now he's bigger, but it did seem a bit "thoughtless" That he was only a few weeks, hardly out of his newborn clothes, and she didn't have a clue how old he was. It actually upset me.


----------



## bbyno1

im always home alone just sitting on bnb with nothing ever better to do..
just waiting for my lil girl to come out and keep me company :)xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

bbyno1 said:


> im always home alone just sitting on bnb with nothing ever better to do..
> just waiting for my lil girl to come out and keep me company :)xx

exactly the same - at least you can sit at home now though, and not in the libary any more :haha: 
else we would have started getting worried, you'd go into labour at the libary!!  
xx


----------



## amygwen

my truth is that i've cheated on my OH/FOB & he doesn't know.
:(


----------



## Lauraxamy

amygwen said:


> my truth is that i've cheated on my OH/FOB & he doesn't know.
> :(

:hugs:


----------



## bbyno1

:haha:the amount i would of been sat in the library i think i would of!
maybe they would of given me a ton of free baby books:rofl:x


----------



## Lauraxamy

I can't wait for all you girls to have your babies! Lots of you are so close now and I can remember you being like 24 weeks!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Lauraxamy said:


> I can't wait for all you girls to have your babies! Lots of you are so close now and I can remember you being like 24 weeks!

Ahhhh, i know, really it's gone so quickly.. and think we're all going crazy now too haha!! 



bbyno1 said:


> :haha:the amount i would of been sat in the library i think i would of!
> maybe they would of given me a ton of free baby books:rofl:x

Haha, ohh nothing's free these days :dohh: haha, but heyy, my libary gave me one free sheet of photocopying, because the woman couldn't be bothered to count it hahaha!! :) i'd spent like £5 on photocopying though haha!! 



amygwen said:


> my truth is that i've cheated on my OH/FOB & he doesn't know.
> :(

:hugs: oww.. 
xxxx


----------



## bbyno1

Lauraxamy said:


> I can't wait for all you girls to have your babies! Lots of you are so close now and I can remember you being like 24 weeks!

maddness! i remember being back there aswell lol
could still be a month for me which sounds like a lifetime tho but i cant wait until shes here and il say it now-il never miss being pregnant! lol x




bbyno1 said:


> :haha:the amount i would of been sat in the library i think i would of!
> maybe they would of given me a ton of free baby books:rofl:x

Haha, ohh nothing's free these days :dohh: haha, but heyy, my libary gave me one free sheet of photocopying, because the woman couldn't be bothered to count it hahaha!! :) i'd spent like £5 on photocopying though haha!! 

ooh 1 free sheet?lol dont be too kind will they:haha:
i herd if you go into labour in some places you get quite alot of free stuff..like babies r us and that but i dunno the truth behind it lol x 
xxxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lauraxamy

Being pregnant does cause you to lose the plot... but it doesn't get much better when baby is here :dohh: or maybe that's just me :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

ahh my 1st attempt at double quotes:D:Dx


----------



## Jellyt

Lauraxamy said:


> Being pregnant does cause you to lose the plot... but it doesn't get much better when baby is here :dohh: or maybe that's just me :haha:

I still blame things like putting my keys in the fridge on baby brain :haha:


----------



## RachelRae

Hm, my truth is that I think I'm going to do something wrong when I'm parenting. Like say the wrong thing or make a wrong choice, because if you think about it everything you do affects your kid. I just hope I'm the best mom possible, and I don't mess up. :/


----------



## Adrienne

MommyGrim said:


> I feel extremely pathetic because I don't have any close friends..and the friends I do have only honeslty talk to me because I'm pregnant and they want to see the baby...
> 
> I feel like I'm not important enough to have friends....:cry:

:hugs: I think you're important. And you're most definitely not pathetic. Your "friends" who only talk to you because of Avalon are the pathetic ones.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

bbyno1 said:


> Lauraxamy said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait for all you girls to have your babies! Lots of you are so close now and I can remember you being like 24 weeks!
> 
> maddness! i remember being back there aswell lol
> could still be a month for me which sounds like a lifetime tho but i cant wait until shes here and il say it now-il never miss being pregnant! lol x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> :haha:the amount i would of been sat in the library i think i would of!
> maybe they would of given me a ton of free baby books:rofl:xClick to expand...
> 
> Haha, ohh nothing's free these days :dohh: haha, but heyy, my libary gave me one free sheet of photocopying, because the woman couldn't be bothered to count it hahaha!! :) i'd spent like £5 on photocopying though haha!!
> 
> ooh 1 free sheet?lol dont be too kind will they:haha:
> i herd if you go into labour in some places you get quite alot of free stuff..like babies r us and that but i dunno the truth behind it lol x
> xxxxClick to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Hahahaha :haha: yeah i've heard that too, apparently m&s give you a hamper and stuff.. and asda give you like £250 to spend in store.. but apparently the chances of your waters actually going before labour are REALLY low, so maybe that's why haha.. it makes us shop there more :haha: 
xxxx


----------



## bbyno1

ooh i woud lovee those asda vouchers:D
specially since they have their baby event on lol would do me a years worth of nappies:haha:
my mum n nans waters didnt go so im thinking mine wont either even tho so far my pregnancy has been the complete oposit of theirs lol x


----------



## stefni_x

my truth : Is that i dont think i have really ever spoke to anyone on this properly and dont think anyone really wants to read my posts lol, 

x


----------



## bbyno1

i just read your post;)haha
i read alot coz i always remember seeing your scan pic coz i think its so nice and clear:Dx


----------



## stefni_x

Lol, 

thanks :D x


----------



## holly2234

allier276 said:


> holly 2234 - i'm sure you're not.. :) it's just you need to find people your comfortable with, and on here :) just comment on posts, when i was early on, it was harder for me, cause everyone seemed so much further along and was getting kicks and stuff and i had nothing - but actually.. you have loads of questions and we've been there :)
> xxxx

yeah thats how i feel since ive been here before and had to leave so i lurked a bit until i knew it was ok this time and now everyone who was here last time is between 30 and 40ish weeks.


----------



## ablacketer

another truth: Im starting to resent my husband for not putting in any effort towards the baby and being all lounged back and letting me give up everything while he continues on with his life just like before.


----------



## MommyGrim

Adrienne said:


> MommyGrim said:
> 
> 
> I feel extremely pathetic because I don't have any close friends..and the friends I do have only honeslty talk to me because I'm pregnant and they want to see the baby...
> 
> I feel like I'm not important enough to have friends....:cry:
> 
> :hugs: I think you're important. And you're most definitely not pathetic. Your "friends" who only talk to you because of Avalon are the pathetic ones.Click to expand...

:blush: Thanks...:hugs:


----------



## MommyGrim

I thought of another one..

I developed clinical depression after my very first boyfriend emotionally abused me...and I went untreated for four years...then on the day I finally got help before I killed myself I found out I was pregnant. 
And because of this I think that the FOB might use it against me to make me seem mentally unfit to raise a child...and it terrifies me. 
(Even though the majority of my symptoms have subsided because of the medication I'm taking...)


----------



## MissMamma

I am _really_ lazy. I haven't cleaned the house or washed up or washed any clothes since i got back off holiday :blush: i just want to start nesting!!!


----------

